
Court: Bloggers have First Amendment protections  - jamesbritt
http://www.kirotv.com/ap/ap/social-issues/court-bloggers-have-first-amendment-protections/ncsHX/
======
JoeAltmaier
One step closer to protection from 'infringing on freedom of the press' for
online (non-print) journalists?

